# How Many K&k Ppl Keg



## QldKev (24/6/07)

Just interested in how may people Keg, that havn't moved onto AG.

If you post other please let us know what you do.

I Keg and am still a K&K as I'm in it for the ease, AG just takes too much time.


----------



## barls (24/6/07)

i do both so i ticked the other box


----------



## Sammus (24/6/07)

barls said:


> i do both so i ticked the other box



just coz u bottle doesnt meant u dont keg. The question was 'do u keg?' not 'do u only keg?'


----------



## Tyred (24/6/07)

I only bottle. Can't afford kegs with two teenagers living in the house.


----------



## boingk (24/6/07)

I *am* a teenager, and I bottle for reasons of cost and not owning my own permenant abode. 

EDIT: I'm K&K/K&Bits, and am moving into extract brewing currently as it gives me a better range of options.


----------



## mika (24/6/07)

AG'er now, but kegged my kits after about ~8months in the hobby. Still bottle the special brews or the brews that aren't destined to be session beers


----------



## reveler (24/6/07)

I can't afford to buy a kegging setup yet. So I have a money box next to my bed and I am quietly saving for a keg set up!

till then, I bottle.


----------



## rough60 (24/6/07)

I kegged K&K for about 2 years, a mate did some partials, I did 2, then AG all the way.
I have done a couple of Kits recently because of a new bub arriving and just no time (3 kids under 4 yrs). And these kits will be kegged aswell.
Cheers.

edit: spelling.


----------



## Henno (24/6/07)

I am k&k and jumped to kegs after doing only 5 or so kits. The bottles drove me mad and I like the idea of the tap hanging of a fridge. It makes me feel good. One of my customers gave me a fridge for nothing and I got 6 kegs pretty cheap. Only 3 left to rebuild the posts on and they'll all be contenders. Another customer gave me a gas bottle out of the back of the pub he works for and my HBS doesn't mind filling it.

I will be jumping to AG soon as my new property has the space and I am just into the quality of it all. I'm a bit of a snob with my fishing tackle so want the best beer as well.


----------



## frogman (24/6/07)

Still just K+K here.
10 Kegs full most of the time.
3 fermenters in 2 fridges going non stop.
Bottle special brews, eg Cider for up-coming Xmas outlaws visit. 1st Bub due early Nov.
Getting equip together to move to the "DARK SIDE."

FROGMAN.


----------



## DWC (24/6/07)

I've been kegging K&K for about 5yrs. Got them for combined birthday/Christmas prezzy
from wife and folks cause I just had no time to wash and sterilize bottles.
Been a lazy K&K for about 10yrs but planning to AG soon.

Dave


----------



## Tangles (24/6/07)

QldKev said:


> Just interested in how may people Keg, that havn't moved onto AG.
> 
> If you post other please let us know what you do.
> 
> I Keg and am still a K&K as I'm in it for the ease, AG just takes too much time.




I'm too lazy too AG Kev. In it for the ease also. As soon as the financial controller gives the go-ahead I'll be into the kegs too.


----------



## Pandreas (28/6/07)

I would love to keg and have a bar with a number of different beers on tap... Would also love a dedicated brewing fridge, a number of fermenters and an all grain setup.... First on my wish list however is a decent stockpot so I can extract brew properly.

For now I have to bottle.


----------



## turto77 (28/6/07)

Don't keg at the moment but am in the process of setting up a keg system iver the next couple of months.


----------



## Fatgodzilla (28/6/07)

I'm starting to think I must be weird cos I actually enjoy bottling beer - I don't see it as something evil. It also means that I can enjoy any number of different beers in a session and I've got a choice of about 10 different brews to choice from as I write. Unless I can find room for a number of kegs, I'm limited to drinking only a few at a time. Bad luck if your brew is ordinary or would benefit from a six months rest in the bottom of a cupboard. Lastly, am I unusual for a home brewer in that I have a social life ? I'd look strange dragging a keg to a mate's place for a bbq. That's why Aussies invented eskies, so I can take my beer with me !! Maybe the next thread is "What do keggers take to a bbq .. if they are invited !!


----------



## oldbugman (28/6/07)

Fatgodzilla said:


> Maybe the next thread is "What do keggers take to a bbq .. if they are invited !!



You don't want to ask that question. Because if your friends see the pictures people will post you'll be the one no longer invited round for a sausage.


----------



## Enerjex (28/6/07)

Fatgodzilla said:


> "What do keggers take to a bbq .. if they are invited !!




Now that's a different topic all together..... do a search in the forum for Party keg ...... I'm extract/partialling at them moment but I'm still with bottles, maybe not for long though


----------



## lucas (28/6/07)

Fatgodzilla said:


> Lastly, am I unusual for a home brewer in that I have a social life


There's a line for making friends!


----------



## CYCO ZOOK (28/6/07)

i keg my brews 
but leave a little to bottle , 3 or 4 longys


----------



## arsenewenger (28/6/07)

Saving for kegs now myslef as I am sick to the back teeth of bottling , have two kids under two so have no time for washing bottles anyhow, as for the social life aspect I love it because everone one comes here and then I dont have to drive home so its win win for me

AW


----------



## bonj (29/6/07)

I bottled for about 6 years before I got into kegging. I only managed 2 K&K brews in the keg before I went AG. Mostly because I was preparing to go AG anyway, and an opportunity came up to quickly acquire the rest of the bits I needed, so I jumped on it.


----------



## Doc (29/6/07)

I went kegging well before I went AG. Switched the kegging about 6 months after starting brewer (still on K&K). If I hadn't switched the kegging I probably wouldn't be brewing anymore.
Bottling now only happens for Xmas cases and comps and I still dread it.

Doc


----------



## BenH (29/6/07)

Doc said:


> If I hadn't switched the kegging I probably wouldn't be brewing anymore.



Agree with you there. Kegging (or rather the removal of bottling) is what got me enthused with brewing again.

Now that the bug has bitten hard, I would keep brewing if I had to bottle... but I love my kegs!


----------



## Cortez The Killer (29/6/07)

I got my kegs about 2 months ago 

The first thing I kegged was my 4th AG

The thing I like most about kegs is that you don't need to finish off a whole long neck - and it is sooo much fun pouring beers out of your own taps

I've got 4 kegs at the moment
1 x Soda Water
1 x APA
1 x Weizen
1 x half APA / half Weizen

Hopefully I can grab a couple more - take the gas bottle out of the fridge and have 6 kegs in there (it'll take 6)

Re: getting invited to parties I've purchased a bronko tap - which I'll add a length of hose to and pour into plastic bottles - and pressurise with a carbonator cap.

The beer should be good to go! 

Cheers


----------



## simpletotoro (30/6/07)

Reveler said:


> I can't afford to buy a kegging setup yet. So I have a money box next to my bed and I am quietly saving for a keg set up!
> 
> till then, I bottle.


*oh the best laid plans of mice and men...*

still good idea...i 'm going to do the same now i've read this


----------



## danman (1/7/07)

im still bottling but im lucky enough to have a champ who owns my LHBS who is letting me laybuy a keg setup. man i cant wait till she's paid off :beer: 

to the guys who do keg,if you make a brew up to say 23l dont you bottle the rest that dont fit into your 18l keg? that is my plan-the bottled beer then goes into my "BEER BANK" in the cupboard for tasting in 6mth and 12mth intervals

cheers,Dan


----------



## brettprevans (1/7/07)

if I could afford it I would go to keg setup. any that doesnt fit in the keg would be bottled and matured. But as I need a fridge or freezer as well as the kegging gear I'll be waiting a little while.

IMO I dont think it matters whether you are K&K or AG. Its really a matter of convience. its more time efficent kegging than bottling, but more expenseive to setup in the beginning. sort of similar to the arguments over K&K and AGing.

Plus with kegging you have it on tao whenever you want. less storage space problems, dont have to drink a longneck if you dont want to etc. 

The argument over why bother if your only K&K. you should only bother if your AG is a bit silly . Hopefuylly if your K&K the beer is tasting great anyway otherwise why bother brewing at all.


----------



## Barramundi (1/7/07)

i kegged as a k &k brewer , now moving to AG but still k&k at times..


----------



## frogman (1/7/07)

danman said:


> to the guys who do keg,if you make a brew up to say 23l dont you bottle the rest that dont fit into your 18l keg? that is my plan-the bottled beer then goes into my "BEER BANK" in the cupboard for tasting in 6mth and 12mth intervals
> 
> cheers,Dan



I only make up my K+K to 20.5lt. Gives a better more intense flavor, I used to bottle any left overs but now I have a blend keg, Whick is all the little bits all mixed together. It would now have a combination of over 20 different brews in it and it always suprises me as to just how good it is. Contains everything from stouts to Mex Crevez. Only thing I didn't add was the apple cider I did recently.

FROGMAN.


----------



## pint of lager (1/7/07)

Have never seen a brewer say, "I wish I didn't keg my brews."


----------



## DWC (3/7/07)

pint of lager said:


> Have never seen a brewer say, "I wish I didn't keg my brews."


And I don't think you ever will!!
I've been kegging for about 5yrs and will NEVER go back. Still K&K, but hopefully
not for long :beer: 

Dave


----------



## Slurpdog (3/7/07)

Bottling is why I gave HB up in the first place.

Kegging is why I got back into it!


----------



## Fents (3/7/07)

frogman said:


> I only make up my K+K to 20.5lt. Gives a better more intense flavor, I used to bottle any left overs but now I have a blend keg, Whick is all the little bits all mixed together. It would now have a combination of over 20 different brews in it and it always suprises me as to just how good it is. Contains everything from stouts to Mex Crevez. Only thing I didn't add was the apple cider I did recently.
> 
> FROGMAN.



:blink: your kidding...remids me of the drinking game you play with cards where someone draws the cards that means you have to drink the slops jar :huh:


----------



## 0M39A (3/7/07)

Fents said:


> :blink: your kidding...remids me of the drinking game you play with cards where someone draws the cards that means you have to drink the slops jar :huh:




kings cup?

lol, played that once, ended up with red wine, beer baileys and milk in it.

about a pint worth =\

so glad i didnt have to drink that one.


----------



## quantocks (2/10/08)

just wanted to bump this as I just finally got my Keg setup all going, 

any good tried and true recipes for a keg setup?


----------



## QldKev (2/10/08)

quantocks said:


> just wanted to bump this as I just finally got my Keg setup all going,
> 
> any good tried and true recipes for a keg setup?


Welcome to the kegging lifestyle, there is no looking back.

As mentioned earlier you can reduce you fermentor size to suit a keg, 
or bottle remaining beer,
or as I do, since I always do 2 fermentors at 1 time, pour the dregs from both fermentors into another keg; gives me just under 1/2 another keg.

My retainer beer is Morgans Blue Mounain Lager with 500g LDME,500g Dex, 200g honey and extra hops. All boiled on the stove.

Also you need to allow extra fermentables up front as you dont get the alcohol from the extra sugar in the bottles.

QldKev


----------



## cdbrown (2/10/08)

I've got my keg a short time ago and have only just filled 6 of them up from brews done at u-brew-it. Once some stuff settles down at home will be getting into the K&K for a while and then experimenting a bit further after that.


----------



## Supra-Jim (2/10/08)

Filled my first keg and put it on the gas the other night. Cannot wait to get home tonight and pour my first glass (and many more!!!) :beerbang:


----------



## Fantoman (2/10/08)

Still bottling here, but looking to move to kegs shortly.... Planning to have it all up and running by Xmas (including having tested it with a couple of brews  )... Can't wait! Should have a brewing fridge happening on the weekend, so I will have temp control for brewing so I will be making some much nicer beers ready for my kegs (that's the plan anyway!  )


----------



## cdbrown (2/10/08)

Supra-Jim said:


> Filled my first keg and put it on the gas the other night. Cannot wait to get home tonight and pour my first glass (and many more!!!) :beerbang:



I'm thinking that after all the crap at work today, a few cold beers straight out of the tap will go down a treat. No I just need to pull the finger out and put some pics up on the kegging setup thread.


----------



## quantocks (2/10/08)

I kegged my second ever K&K it was Coopers Real Ale, gassed it at 240kpa for two days at 3degrees. When I turned the reg down to 70kpa and burped the keg, I still get a shit load of head in my beer.

(almost like when they pour guiness at the pub and you have to wait for it to all settle)


----------



## bonj (2/10/08)

You've over carbed it quantocks. you'll need to shake it and burp it (with a towel over the relief valve so it doesn't spray everywhere) and keep doing it until it's good. may take a few days. Next time either leave it on pouring pressure for around a week, and it will be fine, or follow the Ross Method (look up the step by step thread by als_world: http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum/inde...showtopic=10667 ) but be conservative and even though it may be slighly undercarbed to start with, it will equalise if you keep it at pouring pressure. Make sure there are no leaks by spraying diluted detergent on all your gas joints.


----------



## wyatt_girth (2/10/08)

I'm a kit brewer and I just recently started kegging. I quickly tired of the bottles and so before I got too lazy with my bottle cleaning processes I spent my tax cheque and got akegging. I have filled all of the 4 kegs I started out with and drained one. I wanted my first keg to be a good'n so I got me fresh wort kit and was immediately taken by the ease and time-saving that came as part of the fresh wort experience and so I have done 2 more to follow up. The brew that is fermenting now to fill the fourth keg is a LCPA k&k attempt. my first at this style, and so if it comes out a goer it will probably occupy at least one of my kegs at all times. 
Kegging has definitely kept me in the game, only now I am worried that I will not be happy with my kits after four good fresh wort packs. I don't have the time or space for AG so if it ends up costing me the $40 for a fresh wort to fill each keg then I am still happy to hand over the $.


----------



## DKS (2/10/08)

I bottle mostly because of mature factor. I have many different brews aging ( 15 -25 cartons at any time) and expense of gear to keg and set up bar is a factor. Half baked wont cut it. Fonts, taps, fridges,shiney stainless steel bits and pieces etc and bar parifinalia, parafernaliar, para-- (stuff).
I like variaty too. To have 10 - 20+ kegs with a range of brews would be out of the question at the mo. To mature in kegs too would be silly for this amount. Things may change if I start AG but for now I am satisfied with bottling and prefer to spend on better quality products and enjoy what I do. :icon_cheers: 
Daz


----------



## quantocks (3/10/08)

Bonj said:


> You've over carbed it quantocks. you'll need to shake it and burp it (with a towel over the relief valve so it doesn't spray everywhere) and keep doing it until it's good. may take a few days. Next time either leave it on pouring pressure for around a week, and it will be fine, or follow the Ross Method (look up the step by step thread by als_world: http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum/inde...showtopic=10667 ) but be conservative and even though it may be slighly undercarbed to start with, it will equalise if you keep it at pouring pressure. Make sure there are no leaks by spraying diluted detergent on all your gas joints.




thanks Bonj. Doing that atm, although the brewcraft keg guide said 240kpa for 3 days and then drop to 100kpa for serving. I only had it on 240kpa for 1.8 days and still too much head? not many bubbles in the actual beer, but enough to drink!


----------



## buttersd70 (3/10/08)

quantocks
lots of foam and no (or few) bubbles are the sure sign of overcarbonation. It's the lack of bubbles that confuses some people, but thats due to the gas not being able to remain in suspension at the lower (relative) serving pressure. and [email protected] would give you 2.9volCO2. Your 70kpa sounds more reasonable at this temp.
check out the balancing guide here , but in the meantime, just continue degassing as was suggested by bonj.


----------



## theMISSIONARY (4/10/08)

Bottling......i had that joy of washing again today im thinking Kegging is the way to go


----------



## quantocks (4/10/08)

I've just knocked together a fermenter full of ESB 3KG Draught, the can was full of big chunky hops? will these float to the bottom and stay in the primary or will they get sucked into the keg?


----------



## raven19 (4/10/08)

Looking forward to one day moving to a keg setup. In the meantime, its bottling for me. I have been bottling for years though, and buying the house (with a shed for home brew of course!) is higher on the agenda.
Cheers


----------



## quantocks (6/10/08)

I have a booster pack (500 dex, 250/250 LDME/something else?) and a can of Beermakers Draught,

if I mix the booster pack with this and make up to 18 litres, any idea if this will be okay for a quaffer or should I add more dex?


----------



## crundle (6/10/08)

Kegging is really nice for drinking at home, but not so easy for drinking out, so now I pour some into bottles when I go out, perfectly clear gassy beer.

One day hope to get into AG, hoping to be able to once study is finished at the end of this year, might have to ask if anyone in the south of Adelaide is into AG and might be willing to show me the ropes one day when they are making a batch.

This is making me thirsty!


----------



## quantocks (6/10/08)

crundle, 

when you pour from the tap to a bottle, does it hold it's fizz until you get to the party to drink them?


----------



## buttersd70 (6/10/08)

quantocks said:


> crundle,
> 
> when you pour from the tap to a bottle, does it hold it's fizz until you get to the party to drink them?



I don't know how crundle does it; but mine certainly do. A _proper _counterflow will fill a bottle without (noticibly) losing carb, and my understanding is that it will store fine, as the counterflow filler purges the bottle.

I use a bottling wand shoved through a bung, attached to a bronco tap, and even though it's not counterflow, even that will easily hold its carb for the purpose. I've had leftovers that have sat for a week or more, and even they seem OK. (although, you do start to get some staling occuring at that length of time due to that style of filling not flushing the bottles. But it's not meant to be used for long term storage. In the short term, relative to taking some bottles out, its not an issue. I usually fill the day before going out.)


----------



## davidsmith (15/10/08)

I bottled homebrew kits years ago and got sick of washing bottles. I have finally returned to homebrewing (after a ten year break) and have a keg set up which I wouldn't swap for all the tea in china. i hope to progress to AG, but will learn more about the craft first ( hopefully from more experienced brewers)


----------



## quantocks (15/10/08)

I have just kegged a 3KG ESB Draught 3 days ago, it's absolutely beautiful on day 3!

doesn't taste like carlton draught, but that's expected obviously, still very nice!

no bottle conditioning and waiting months, 3 days in the keg and in my hand


----------

